# HHA sight, .19 or .10 pin?



## Buckhead (Jan 6, 2011)

I am replacing a 4 pin sight on my x force gx with a HHA slider.  Haven't decided whether to go with the 5519/5510 or the 5019/5010.   I have good eyes, thanks to LASIK and am leaning towards the .10 pin.  I have a .29 pin on a slider on another bow and it is big.  The pins that I am replacing on my x force are .19 and are much better, but still seem large on 30+ yd shots.  I use a 3/8 peep and use the bow mostly for hunting.   I have done a lot of searching on other forums and the .10 pins seem to be gaining in popularity.  Just curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## TsPop08 (Jan 6, 2011)

.10 pins are very hard to see in low light,but i'm 40+ now and dont see as well as i used to


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 6, 2011)

10 is great but low light situations can get tough.  I love it for longer distances though. If you could go look at them both and decide thats what I recommend.


----------



## poolgy (Jan 7, 2011)

I normally can not see a .10 pin but I can on the HHA.  Great sights!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 7, 2011)

Id say .19 fer hunting situations and the .10 for small targets or long range. I have a HHA slide mated to a Vital gear 4 pin sight (.19) for hunting. I had a hard time aiming at 12's in 3-D. But on deer in lowlight situations, their dead. The farther you get the pin from the riser the smaller it seems. Like on target sights. I have a .19 pin in a CBE scope jacked way out on a Sureloc slide bar. It seems small though.


----------



## JimDraper (Jan 8, 2011)

I swapped out my .19 for a .10 on my HHA and it is plenty bright enough and it opens up your view and makes pin point aiming easier. If you get the .10 and don't like it let me know and I will swap you a .19 for it.


----------



## michaellee84 (Jan 8, 2011)

get the 5510. i got one earlier this year and absolutely love it. hha did very good when they made this sight. its extremely bright and u wont be disappointed. i can c my pin til 6:10 pm with no problem. and a little later than hunting a field edge. buy it, enjoy it, and never look back


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I ordered a 5010.  A hunting bud has the 5019 and it is very bright.  Don't think I need the extra 2 ft of fiber optic and the rheostat.  Should have it next week.  Really like the single pin sights.


----------



## South Man (Jan 8, 2011)

.019


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 15, 2011)

Due to the snow, UPS was backed up and just got the sight yesterday.  I think I am going to like the .10 pin.  Very bright, appears bigger than it is.  Thumbs up, 5 stars, etc....


----------



## finnhunter (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats!  HHA makes great sights.


----------



## titlewave (Jan 18, 2011)

Just my 2 cents


After blowing it 4 times in Illinois due to a single pin HHA sight , I sold all 4 and switched to a 3 pin vertical trophy ridge sight.

The single pin works great on static targets , but throw in a 185 inch deer chasing does and you get buck fever , forget what yardage your on and you are done for.

I had used my HHA for 4.5 years with results but never had any rutting bucks running around on me.

After blowing 4 bucks of a life time in 2 days of hunting , blowing 4 k and coming home with nothing I decided to listen to guys that told me to ditch that sight quick. They all said the same thing " when you have a buck of a lifetime under your stand the last thing you want to be doing is messing with you sight to get the correct yardage"


If you feel you have to use on or are using it for 3D 

Then stay away from the .10 pins as they are just way too small and suck in low light .

I tried one and just couldn't see the dang thing.


.19


----------

